# Putting Repashy Superpig in Fly Media



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone has put Superpig in their fly media? I find that the supplement doesn't stick well to the flies so I'm thinking if I put it in the media and the flies consume it the that should help. Any ideas?


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

I asked something along these lines a while back...from what I understood, flies dont process the supplement internally and it would have no effect...or something along those lines


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

naadbrahma said:


> I'm curious if anyone has put Superpig in their fly media? I find that the supplement doesn't stick well to the flies so I'm thinking if I put it in the media and the flies consume it the that should help. Any ideas?


It coats pretty well if you regrind it.. I use a morter and pestle for a couple of seconds and get a much better retention of it on the flies. 

If you purchase Superfly, it is already mixed into it.. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, I use Superfly actually. I have a mortar and pestle and will give that a try too.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Ed said:


> It coats pretty well if you regrind it.. I use a morter and pestle for a couple of seconds and get a much better retention of it on the flies.
> 
> If you purchase Superfly, it is already mixed into it..
> 
> ...


Great little pointer. Thanks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I should add, that we shouldn't be expecting the flies to become coated with it like you do with the regular vitamin supplements since the carotenoids aren't in a ultrafine powder (which is why regrinding a little can help).... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

heckler said:


> I asked something along these lines a while back...from what I understood, flies dont process the supplement internally and it would have no effect...or something along those lines


this would mean that it does have effect because the supplement goes untouched in the digestion. so when you feed the flies they have superpig in them.


----------



## OSU (Nov 10, 2008)

Another thing you can do is feed your frogs some of the fruitfly maggots. That way there will be a little bit of whatever is in the media in the maggots and then in the frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

curlykid said:


> this would mean that it does have effect because the supplement goes untouched in the digestion. so when you feed the flies they have superpig in them.


As long as they are eaten fairly quickly... if I remember correctlly the gut transit time in fruit flies is about 6 hours... 

Ed


----------

